# Beretta 92X Front Sight Replacement



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm seeking to possibly upgrade my OEM ( orange dot ) on a Beretta 92X Centurion. I have read that the Vertec type sights will work (possibly the M9A3?) but others have said the dovetail is slightly different in width. I'm not really looking for a Trijicon front sight, a standard white dot may be o.k. I just cannot determine exactly what will fit. 
I know the sight is taller than most and according to Wilson Combat changing the rear would mean selecting a .300 tall sight. Anybody familiar with this matter, give me a shout or a public response. Thx


----------

